# [Wet Thumb Forum]-balloon for diy co2 at night?



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i was thinking of putting a T joint on the line coming out of my diy bottle. one end will go to a balloon, and the other end will go to the tank. on both lines i will place a shut off valve (the skrew kind). at night i will shut off the air going to my tank, and it will fill the balloon, then in the morning, i will open the one to the tank, and close the balloon one all but a little crack. hopefully this will allow me to save the co2 that would be used during the night, because plants dont need co2 at night.

anyone think that this could work?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i was thinking of putting a T joint on the line coming out of my diy bottle. one end will go to a balloon, and the other end will go to the tank. on both lines i will place a shut off valve (the skrew kind). at night i will shut off the air going to my tank, and it will fill the balloon, then in the morning, i will open the one to the tank, and close the balloon one all but a little crack. hopefully this will allow me to save the co2 that would be used during the night, because plants dont need co2 at night.

anyone think that this could work?


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I was under the impression that Plants and CO2 are like humans and O2...we both need it all the time to breath. If I am wrong, please inform me of this....LOL


I do see an issue with your plan though, what size ballon are you planning on using? We are talkin 6 to 8 hours, and I think a ballon would fill out alot and might even explode. Might want to consider a different type of item to hold the extra CO2.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

CO2 is only used for photosynthesis. It is not useful at night. It may even cause pH swings during the night.

That ballon idea might work. I think there have been other discussions on this in this forum. Search around.


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

JERP,

Thats for that info...i was unaware of that guess I need to still learn more about plants.

I like the idea about shutting the CO2 off at night but still dont think a ballon is a good idea. I think my CO2 generator would fill the ballon up in a short time and then explode.

I guess the ONLY way to find out is to try it...or at least just make up a yeast mixture and put a ballon on it and see how long it takes to fill up.

Russell, if you go ahead with the idea...please let me know.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i am going to try it out, but you are right, it will probably explode. i have a 3 liter bottle with 1 cup of sugar, and 1.5tbs yeast. it bubbles pretty hard.

actually, i might try it during the day so it doesn't explode and wake my roommate.


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I liked your idea so much that I decided to try it myself.....

I set it up tonight to fill a ballon up....waitting to see how long it takes to fill a punch ballon (16" diameter). Figured get the biggest available to avoid possible problems.

I have 2 2litter bottles, 2Cups sugar, 1tbs yeast, and about 3/4 full of water.


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

OK well I had that ballon hooked up for around 12hrs and it did not come anywhere close to exploding but in the morning I did find out that there was not enough pressure in the ballon to create bubbles from it alone.

Small problem might be my yeast is towards the end of its cycle so might have to wait a few days and try it will a fresh batch.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ive been out of town ever since i posted this topic. i will try it soon though.


----------



## Carter (Nov 14, 2004)

It sounds like a good idea... hope it works, if so i might wanna do it. Just make sure the balloon is on there real tight.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Just my thoughts no real proof but I would think that the balloon would be to porous to hold CO2 very long. Plus I think that CO2 would degrade the balloon fast. Just my thought I am interested in if it works.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that was my thought exactly. it would probably leak. but, i am still working on the concept.


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

basicly the idea as a whole is GREAT but we need something that will expand when pressure is added but return to its org. shape and push any gas in it back out when an available path is open.......

ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS???


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

This has been discussed in this forum before and I do believe people had problems with std rubber ballons. You might try a Mylar balloon with a pressure relief valve. There was some discussion on using a bladder type assembly.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i admit i did try it, but it didn't work all that well. i just went ahead and bought a pressurized system.


----------

